

Show HN: wsend - the opposite of wget - abemassry
https://github.com/abemassry/wsend

======
theonewolf
I don't believe wsend is the "opposite" of wget. First of all it requires a
third-party server/service (wsend.net).

I think the "opposite" of wget already exists: ncat.

And ncat can also _already_ connect and send files via HTTPS: --ssl.

------
YungLean
or use plowshare for free
[https://code.google.com/p/plowshare/](https://code.google.com/p/plowshare/)

